# Best breed of dog for young children?



## zigzag (20 July 2013)

Really want another dog, but want one suitable for young child, any breed recommendations? ( I know there can be bad in all breeds  ) prefer something not to huge though! Only had german shepherds before, don't want one of them this time


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 July 2013)

I think most breeds if raised with children are fine, I would be reluctant to suggest small dogs like Chis purely because they are small and could be hurt by a child.

I wouldnt recommend a working bred Border Collie because they tend to round children up and can nip, what about a Staffy, they are known as the nanny dog and are very forgiving with a small child and dont mind the hurly burly and being accidently trod on etc.


----------



## stormox (20 July 2013)

I certainly wouldn't touch a staffy or any of the bull breeds come to that! Cairn terriers are meant to be excellent with children, as are most of the gundog breeds. But really, its how they (and the children!) are brought up that counts...


----------



## Clodagh (20 July 2013)

I've never met a staffie that wasn't great with children except knocking over toddlers in their enthusiasm. I wouldn't have any sort of terrier (not bull type, 'normal') terrier as they can be nippy.
It is always a huge generalisation to talk about any breed, our lab is great with kids but when I was small I was bitten by a lab.
I got a lurcher when my son was 2, she came from a rescue but had been well checked with children before I had her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 July 2013)

Blimey, there's some cracking stereotypes on here with breeds!! I think any dog who's brought up with kids and given proper training should be fine. Choose a breeder who breeds for temperament as a first step.


----------



## twiggy2 (20 July 2013)

border terriers and staffy's would be high on my list of dogs that are generally good with kids, but i agree as long as kids and dog are bought up to respect each other and a dog is allowed its own space and is excersised well then any breed is a possibility.

the only thing i would avoid is a dog bred from lines purely for work unless you are prepared to work it


----------



## Tilo (20 July 2013)

Cavalier King Charles were always very good around us when we were kids. We did find though that the black and tans were a little nervous in the show ring, so we focussed on blenheims (brown and white) and they were fab with us.


----------



## twiggy2 (20 July 2013)

CKCS have huge health issues nowadays so may be best avoided,  although yes in the past they were a breed i recommended to families that came dog training many years ago


----------



## Elsiecat (20 July 2013)

Cavalier King Charles spaniels. I have 2 and none have any health issues. One is 9 and fit as a flee. 
Perfect with kids and a nice size. They tend to be big enough not to have 'small man syndrome' but small enough that they don't tend to hurt children during play. 
Also boxers are great with kids (my nephew rides ours!) but sometimes his paws can hurt during play due to his weight!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 July 2013)

I'm not too sure that there is a "Best breed",  for children.  The dog which you acquire will be mostly what you make it,  and depending on just how small or how thoughtful your children are,  will depend upon the dogs reaction to them.  

I had Collies,  GSDs and Terrier bitches with my children when they were very small,  and they were all incredibly tolerant,  certainly more so than they were with adults.  No one can watch young children all the time,  and life for a dog can be a bit difficult,  if we aren't careful.  Children must learn to respect dogs from an early age,  and when the dog growls a warning,  then it's the child who needs correcting.

OP,  it's certainly do-able,  but care and consistency are vital.

Alec.


----------



## Boulty (20 July 2013)

I'm another Cavi fan, small enough for kids to control but big enough to withstand a bit of rough play and usually very sweet natured happy little dogs. BUT a very large percentage of them are riddled with health problems so if you were to get one I'd advise you to do your research regarding breeder and to get good lifetime insurance for it. Boxers are also generally nice dogs if rather bouncy and prone to knocking over very small children in their enthusiasm and again be prepared for health problems!

Having said that most dogs if they're raised right and the kids are sensible should be able to be trained to get along with children.


----------



## NinjaPony (20 July 2013)

Something like a greyhound could be good- might be a bit big though, maybe a whippet. If you get one from a greyhound trust branch they point you to dogs that would be suitable for children- they tend to be very gentle dogs.  I would agree with nothing too small, and make sure they are not in the "bouncy" stage when the children are toddling around.


----------



## Tilo (20 July 2013)

Oh yes, the health problems in CKCS 
Both of the bitches that we had that were born in the late 90's died very early at 8 and 9, respectively. Both had strokes and both were heart tested as pups, so a clear test is not always a guarantee.
The Cavs I remember from my early childhood in the 80's all lived to about 12 years and had good hearts.
They are such loyal but merry liitle companions, I do miss them.


----------



## Adopter (20 July 2013)

All my border collies have been great first of all with my own children and recentlly with my grand children.

I think the important thing is to teach children to respect the dog and understand when it needs its own space.

Our current border collie is amazing with my grandchildren and has been since we collected him from the rescue kennels hang ups and all!


----------



## zigzag (20 July 2013)

Thanks all, won't go for a Staffy,I personally not keen on them myself, I was looking at different pups today, can't believe the price of them  ponies are cheaper lol


----------



## zoelouisem (21 July 2013)

I think you just need to go for a litter of pups that have been brought up with kids more than anything.
People say jack Russell terriers aren't good with kids. Well I have 2 and they are absolutely fine. Ones 2 and ones 6 and daughter is 9. They've always been perfect with her not snappy and absolutely adore her sometimes more than me (think they know she's more likely to drop food). They both sleep on the bed with her rather than me. And she can control them easily on walks ect.
But they were both brought up from birth around children and I think that helps. And obviously she knows how to behave around them, I think that's just as important to teach aswell.


----------



## vieshot (21 July 2013)

A Labrador. Not my cup of tea but they really are fantastic family dogs.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (21 July 2013)

vieshot said:



			A Labrador. Not my cup of tea but they really are fantastic family dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, you can't beat a Labrador for temperament but they are big and can get a little over enthusiastic. I don't think there is just a breed that is suitable, any dog brought up correctly will make a good pet in most cases, although I would avoid a border collie. I have a springerxcollie and a springer and they are fantastic around children but they need a lot of work to keep them sane so depends on how much time you have for the dog too.


----------



## Luci07 (21 July 2013)

stormox said:



			I certainly wouldn't touch a staffy or any of the bull breeds come to that! Cairn terriers are meant to be excellent with children, as are most of the gundog breeds. But really, its how they (and the children!) are brought up that counts...
		
Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for the sweeping comments. Staffords are actually known as nanny dogs as they will put up with a lot from children. One of only 2 breeds that the KC recognises as such.  I often use my eldest bitch to help parents with nervous children as she is rock solid and best of all...teaches the children NOT to put their faces next to hers..she licks their face which they think is disgusting but it does stop them.

I would look at this from a different perspective. So how much time would you have for exercise if you have small children? What breeds do you actually like the look of? I don't know how old your children are but maybe consider a breed rescue where the dog has been brought up with children?  I helped someone who ha bought a beautiful choc lab boy puppy and it went badly wrong as they assumed being a lab, he would automatically behave. He was absolutely lovely and when I went to see him, responded really easily to basic training but they decided it was too much for them to do coupled with small children so he went back to his breeder.


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 July 2013)

So many sweeping breed stereotypes here!  As has been said, staffies are known as nanny dogs as they are so good with children, some cavaliers have health problems but you cannot write the whole breed off because of that, yes some terrierss can be snappy but some are lovely, labradors are known as bouncy clowns, but there are quite a few nasty ones about etc etc.  The only thing I would agree with is to avoid tiny breeds such as chis as due to their size they are vulnerable to being grabbed by young children and may bite in defence.  My 2 children have got to 25 and 20 years old growing up in a house full of GSDs, they have both been bitten only once, by a neighbours Schipperke, but I am not about to say all schipps are bad with children.
OP are your children used to dogs, and how young are they.  Although I would ideally say get a puppy some pups can be too boisterous with very young children, having said that pups do learn quite quickly to be gentle round little ones in my experience, but as Luci says pups can be a lot of work and you may not have the time for training .  Maybe visit the odd dog show and have a look at the different breeds and see what takes your fancy, then talk to the breeders and see if they feel their breed would be suitable.  Be prepared to visit lots of kennels, don't make the mistake of just falling for the first puppy you see.  A good breeder will want to meet your children and see how they react to the dogs and pups.  I am sure I am not the only person who has refused to sell a puppy to someone whose children were totally out of control and wouldn't stop grabbing at the pups and bitch despite being told by both their parents and myself.


----------



## RutlandH2O (21 July 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Blimey, there's some cracking stereotypes on here with breeds!! I think any dog who's brought up with kids and given proper training should be fine. Choose a breeder who breeds for temperament as a first step.
		
Click to expand...

^^^This!

We all make recommendations based on our personal experiences. Almost twenty years ago I was visiting friends in the UK. A young couple, there, were awaiting the birth of their first child. They were very serious about acquiring a medium to large-sized dog with a wonderful temperament, and were asking for suggestions. Having been very involved in Golden Retrievers as a breeder/exhibitor for many years, in the US, I suggested a Golden. The couple, from Norway, recoiled in horror at my suggestion, saying that would be the last breed of dog on their list. I was speechless, seeing as my experience of the breed was beyond reproach. Their experience was that the Golden was an unpredictable, snapping time-bomb. To an extent, the OP's question is tantamount to inquiring as to the length of a piece of string.


----------



## s4sugar (21 July 2013)

Having owned a boarding kennel for many years it is surprising what behaviours we get to see. Im my personal experience the nastiest dog we ever had in was a Lab! He was from a BYB and his mum was shot by the next door farmer when the pups were 8 weeks old. Two of the siblings ( a far as we know) were epileptic and this one showed all the signs of rage -related to epilepsy. You could walk past talking to him & he'd be wagging & sweet, next time he would fly at the wire so hard his gums bled. He was reffered to me as back then not many kennels had facilities to not need to handle a dog. He was the owner's first dog and they would not believe how dangerous he was -until he put two family members in hospital onthe same day. Evidently when he had one of his "turns" at home they just closed the door & didn't go into the room, or gearden for an hour. (I later discovered Mum had been similar & "a litter would calm her down"!)

 I get odd dominant labs that argue when they don't get their own way.

Next dodgy breed is Golden Retriever & I've met quite a few fear aggressive ones. I think a lot of the problenn is they are so often suggested as a breed for novices and novices don't recognised when corners have been cut when breeding. 

Next three iffies -cockers, shih tzus & any deliberate cross.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (21 July 2013)

Generally speaking, all dogs can be good or bad. It is purely dependant on how you train dogs and deal with them. Contrary to popular belief, Staffies are great dogs for children, very loveable, and as Dobiegirl said they are known as the nanny dog. They mainly have a bad rep because drug dealers use them as status dogs and fighting dogs, plus the fact that many owners fail to put in proper mental stimulation for them they have had a horrible name. But then again so did German Shepherds at one point. It is purely dependant on your skills. 


How small/big are you talking? 

I think King Charles and Cocker Spaniels are pretty good with children, generally calm and good natured all round. I would say stay away from big dogs like German Shepherds (cause you don't want one) and Siberian Huskies (because they need a lot of mental stimulation). And also probably avoid small nippy and yappy dogs. Lhaso Apso's are lovely, but the ones I know tend to be quite quick and can be a bit temperamental and do become nippy on occasion.

If you're looking for a big friendly giant, you could get a Bernese Mountain dog or a Newfoundland. 

I can't really suggest a good dog for you as I don't know you personally. Look around and research lots , maybe try and talk to a few owners/breeders.

Also, one more thing, if you have a busy life and won't have a lot of time, steer clear of dogs who need a high level of stimulation. Equally, if you have plenty of time for training, tricks, walks, agility and different things then go with a high level stimulation dog. Just don't rush . There is of course also the option to get a rescue .

I think essentially this sums it up perfectly. It's really about time people blame the humans and not the dogs.


----------



## Horses_Hearts (21 July 2013)

lurcher/greyhound/wippet/deerhound/wolfhound all gentil giants


----------



## zigzag (21 July 2013)

Daughter is 2, is gentle around animals as has a cat, and a pony, though does have a tendency to carry the cat around if you have your back turned, he just hangs limp and allows her! really don't want a GSD again, my last two were put down at the age of 12, one her back legs went, the second went for my daughter when she was a few weeks old.  Have a lot of time for the dog as work from home and if I go somewhere dog can't come hubby is at home. 

Don't want a dog like a chi as they are too small, quite like Labs, but prefer something smaller, thinking of a beagle/springer/whippets as we all love walking but not sure if he/she will need more than that.  
have had a look at the RSPCA rescue centres but all dogs need to be with older children and would rather a puppy. There were a few on the greyhound rescue site that are good with children but at the age of 3+ was wondering if they are a bit too set in their ways?

Or maybe just wait til daughter is 3...


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 July 2013)

My daughter was 2.1/2 yrs old when I bought my first Lancashire Heelers, I always wanted a Dobermann but guessed she probabley would never get friends back to play. They were not raised with children but they were a delight, she would play in the garden and her 2 little friends would be there when she was making her mud pies, they were accepting of her human friends and never did they snap or look like they would. She trained them to do lots of tricks and even competed one at agility.

My daughter is now just turned 28 and she bought a LH  2 yrs ago as she loved the breed so much.They are very good little watch dogs and providing you buy one from a breeder who health tests they are a long lived healthy breed.

Murphys Minder had one also when her daughter was small and another poster who I cant remember her name but am in touch with on fb bought one and he is doing brilliantly with her son.


----------



## UnaB (21 July 2013)

PUG!!

They were originally bred as childrens companions for the Chinese aristocracy!  They have wonderful tolerant temperments, adore children and I have never seen an aggressive pug  

Definitely be wary when looking for a breeder if you were to go for a pug, theres some rubbish being bred including dubious crossbreeds being sold as unregistered purebreds.  A correctly bred pug is a healthy, long lived dog


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2013)

zigzag said:



			Daughter is 2, is gentle around animals as has a cat, and a pony, though does have a tendency to carry the cat around if you have your back turned, he just hangs limp and allows her! really don't want a GSD again, my last two were put down at the age of 12, one her back legs went, the second went for my daughter when she was a few weeks old.  Have a lot of time for the dog as work from home and if I go somewhere dog can't come hubby is at home. 

Don't want a dog like a chi as they are too small, quite like Labs, but prefer something smaller, thinking of a beagle/springer/whippets as we all love walking but not sure if he/she will need more than that.  
have had a look at the RSPCA rescue centres but all dogs need to be with older children and would rather a puppy. There were a few on the greyhound rescue site that are good with children but at the age of 3+ was wondering if they are a bit too set in their ways?

Or maybe just wait til daughter is 3...
		
Click to expand...

Rescue dogs can make lovely pets, and some rescues do have dogs that are suitable for rehoming with children, but there is nothing wrong with doing your research, finding out what breed you think is most suitable for you, and buying a puppy or older dog from a responsible breeder. Personally I sort of did what MurphysMinder suggested before I got my first dog, but I went to a dog show with a short list of breeds to have a look at, before making my final decision. I think it is great, you get to see how they will look as adults, and there is no cute puppies that anyone is trying to sell to you then and there. 


Beagles are lovely dogs, but with a few exceptions, most Beagles that I've heard of, have been difficult, and some impossible, to train to have a reliable recall when off lead, so they're not my first suggestion as family dogs.

Springer Spaniel, regardless if they're English or Welsh, is for me working dogs, I would never recommend them to anyone who doesn't say that they're looking for a dog to work with.

Whippet are usually good family dogs, but they can have a high prey drive and as with the Beagle, many can't be trusted to have a reliable recall when off lead.


Have you thought about Finnish Lapphunds? I think that they're a good choice as family dogs, if you want to train e.g. obedience, they can do that, if you only want to teach them the basics and then remind them about it now and then out on walks, they're okay with that too. Compared to spitzes in general, they're not barky, but they can bark if they think that there is need for it. The dogs have much more fur than the bitches, but neither should need much grooming between the shedding seasons (I've seen internet info saying otherwise, but they're incorrect, the info on Wikipedia is the correct one, a breed typic Finnish Lapphund coat "requires only a modest amount of maintenance"). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finnish_Lapphund

Norwegian Buhunds is also a great breed, I don't understand why they're not more popular as family dogs. In general, if you only have one, they're not barky, but if you get two or more, they can become barky together. Easy coat care, you can forget were you keep their brush between shedding seasons.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_Buhund


I've met a few Bichon Frisés and they've all been lovely, good family dogs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bichon_Frise

As were the Cavalier King Charles Spaniels that I've met http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavalier_King_Charles_Spaniel

And the French Bulldogs that I've met http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Bulldogs 

And the Eurasier that I've met http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasier

And the Japanese Spitzes that I've met http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_Spitz

And the Pugs that I've met http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pug


I also suggest that you have a look at Bolognese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolognese_(dog)

Boston Terrier http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_Terrier

Coton de Tulear http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coton_de_tulear

Havanese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Havanese


----------



## Naryafluffy (21 July 2013)

If you have a specific breed in mind, why don't you try a breed specific rescue??

Ridgebacks are my dog of choice and the breed specific rescue (tend to) know more about them than a general rescue. Saying that though if they have one where they don't know the background they won't rehome with young children for obvious reasons.

The ridgebacks I've know all have lovely temperaments with the exception of one who was abused when she was younger, but all the ridgebacks I've known were bred for temperament first and a couple of breeders I know borrow younger relatives to go into the whelping box with the puppies (once the puppies are old enough), they all love children and watch out for them.

Another vote for a Staffy being a nanny dog, but think rescues would be reluctant to place with a young child because of the bad press that they've received in the past.

There no bad dogs, only bad owners.

The right dog is waiting for you to find it regardless of what breed it is, good luck and enjoy them when you find them.


----------



## Hairy Horror (21 July 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			border terriers and staffy's would be high on my list of dogs that are generally good with kids, but i agree as long as kids and dog are bought up to respect each other and a dog is allowed its own space and is excersised well then any breed is a possibility.

the only thing i would avoid is a dog bred from lines purely for work unless you are prepared to work it
		
Click to expand...

I have a Border Terrier he is 18 months old,he is fab with my little girl and her pals, before him we have had a JRT, a Lakeland Cross who was an ex worker and a Lab all together in a little pack (they all died of old age) they were also very good with my little girl when she was very small, she is 7 now.  Like the other post said its how they are introduced and how they are brought up together to respect each other, my dogs before the border were all around 12 years old when she came along and they were really good with her.


----------



## TP123 (21 July 2013)

I have the most fantastic little staffy mix who came from Battersea dogs home as a ten week old pup. My little boy was 6 months old when I got her. She is just brilliant with everybody and everything, has the sweetest nature and just adores children. She is calm and steady and just fantastic. 
Rescues are not all damaged goods or hard work, Ruby has been an absolute pleasure from the start. We have made sure we are all consistant with her training and she seems to be a very content little dog.
Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## TJP (21 July 2013)

I have recently done this. My son is 7 and he wanted his own dog. We have a resue mongrel who is lovely with him but after lots of research (and asking questions on here) we bought him a Lancashire Heeler.  
I would say that they are not the easiest dog to get, but Max was definitely worth the wait.  After lots of research we got in touch with a lovely breeder in Scotland and he chose a pup from the litter which he thought would be best suited to a child.  He has his pups all health tested and assesed their temperament. He sent lots of pics throughout our waiting process and tolerated lots of questions from me.  
We picked Max up in April and have found him to be a friendly, intelligent, loveable little guy.  My son takes him to puppy class and together they are working towards their puppy award.  He is very trainable and in general is just a wonderful wee guy to have around.  
My hubbies grandchildren love him.  He tootles around on the lead with them or plays ball.  The 4 year old and the 2 year old absolutely adore him and he has several teddys named after him.  These are children who only see animals at our house and who were terrified of our big dog even though she is a gentle soul. 
I think one of the benefits of having the right 'little' dog for a 'little' person is that they can walk it on the lead, groom etc even when it is a puppy.  
As a general aside I have found the folk involved in this particular breed to be very helpful, knowledgable, responsible & patient.  It was not a breed I had ever heard of and it was folk on this forum who first suggested the breed too me.  
I could waffle on about our perfect little man for pages, if you would like any further info please feel free to PM me as I know picking a dog is a big  decision when your child is involved.


----------



## samlg (22 July 2013)

At the end of the day like most people are saying, it is how you raise the dog and your child and also the dogs parents. To say that someone has come accross labs and golden retrievers that are violent is fine but what upbringing have they had, were they abused when they were young etc, like any dog. I have a lab and she has the best temperment with everyone and is actually quite small. neither of her parents were big so she is a nice size which suits us. Everyone has a personal preference but i am a huge lab fan!!


----------



## Booboos (22 July 2013)

Like everyone else I also think it's not a breed thing as such. Research your breeders carefully, chose a breeder who breeds for temperament, check out the parents and make sure the breeder keeps the pups in a similar situation as your home would be.

I got a Tibetan Terrier when MiniBoo was 16mo (we already had two German Spitzes, a GSD and a JRT when she was born) and they get on really well. The dog is exceptionally tolerant of her (which they need to be because however much you supervise toddlers will do silly things with dogs) and up for all sorts of games and fun. 

In my limited experience dogs and babies are usually an OK combination because it's easy to keep them apart when not fully supervised. It's the toddler stage that is more difficult as the child is too young to understand and some normal puppy behaviours like mouthing, jumping up and running around like crazy (and knocking over the toddler) are more challenging. One thing I found to be a godsent is that I can open our front door and let everyone out on the farm, dogs off the lead, toddler running about without a worry, so a lot of our walks are on our land and it's easy to let the puppy expend some energy without having to manage a couple of dogs on lead, a buggy, a cranky toddler, etc.


----------



## Jola (22 July 2013)

Cocker spaniel. Soft mouth and enough energy to to get annoyed by them!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (23 July 2013)

Springer Spaniel, regardless if they're English or Welsh, is for me working dogs, I would never recommend them to anyone who doesn't say that they're looking for a dog to work with.



I've met a few Bichon Frisés and they've all been lovely, good family dogs 
[/QUOTE]

I am always amazed when people recommend springers as good family pets. As I have said I have a springerxcollie and a springer and yes they are great with children but they need so much work to keep them sane that they not very practical with small children as they just need to much time spent on them. I would never suggest them as a good family pet. Also I have known two Bichons that have had to be PTS due to their aggression towards children. There are so many lovely dogs in dogs homes that need homes and lots of puppies too so may be worth looking into that.


----------



## Spudlet (23 July 2013)

We knew our family lab would be fine when we went to meet the breeder, and my then very young little sister tripped over and sat on our dog's mum's head by accident - she just sighed and did the canine equivalent of going 'Huh, puppies!' And indeed, our dog was a great family dog all his life. Find the right breeder, whatever the breed, and then set sensible ground rules, and you'll be fine.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 July 2013)

Wow, there needs to be a big broom with some of the responses to this thread


----------



## Spudlet (23 July 2013)

Your ground rules are really the most important thing - you need to make sure that dogs and young children are not left unsupervised, and that the children learn to treat the dog with respect, not like a giant teddy! They need to know that when the dog is asleep in his bed or crate, they must leave him alone and that they must not pull his ears or tail, or any of the other things little children will do if we don't teach them differently.


----------



## CAYLA (23 July 2013)

The bully comments where indeed odd, as a rescue that rehome (a lot of dogs) each year, I can tell you we don't have an age limit on children aslong as we have the right dog and sensible parents who will take advice and give sensible answers to questions and can tell you when someone telephones to ask for a dog suitable with young children, the bullies are always top of the list, we have yet to have a bully in that's was not suitable to go with children, recently we homed a staffy to a home with a child of 4 and a dog de Bordeaux x mastiff with a 6 yr old and a 10 yr old, both placid as the day is long, both families adore them. We also has 2 rotties that could have gone with young children, we have young children at the rescue and are able to assess pretty thoroughly, I was brought up with no less than 20 shepherds running around us my mam was sensible) she worked her dogs and had a strict kid/dog balance. I would say from reading you probably do need an easy dog, as you sound inexperienced so I would agree with a more fail safe cavalier option too, as long as its not left like a fat couch potato my pet peve) as they love to hunt if allowed and can take as much exercise as you can give, ours goes out on the bike and has more stamina than all the other 8 dogs in the pack and is a fab little hunter. If you are a 1st time or inexperienced owner I would not advise a beagle either, I would class hem as a breed for the experienced and patient and the very fit lol. I guess other factors such as, how much exercise and training can/will you give as some breeds need an awful lot more input than others to shape their behaviour


----------



## zigzag (23 July 2013)

CAYLA said:



			The bully comments where indeed odd, as a rescue that rehome (a lot of dogs) each year, I can tell you we don't have an age limit on children aslong as we have the right dog and sensible parents who will take advice and give sensible answers to questions and can tell you when someone telephones to ask for a dog suitable with young children, the bullies are always top of the list, we have yet to have a bully in that's was not suitable to go with children, recently we homed a staffy to a home with a child of 4 and a dog de Bordeaux x mastiff with a 6 yr old and a 10 yr old, both placid as the day is long, both families adore them. We also has 2 rotties that could have gone with young children, we have young children at the rescue and are able to assess pretty thoroughly, I was brought up with no less than 20 shepherds running around us my mam was sensible) she worked her dogs and had a strict kid/dog balance. I would say from reading you probably do need an easy dog, as you sound inexperienced so I would agree with a more fail safe cavalier option too, as long as its not left like a fat couch potato my pet peve) as they love to hunt if allowed and can take as much exercise as you can give, ours goes out on the bike and has more stamina than all the other 8 dogs in the pack and is a fab little hunter. If you are a 1st time or inexperienced owner I would not advise a beagle either, I would class hem as a breed for the experienced and patient and the very fit lol. I guess other factors such as, how much exercise and training can/will you give as some breeds need an awful lot more input than others to shape their behaviour
		
Click to expand...

Not inexperienced with dogs, just certain breeds   only had German shepherds


----------



## Luci07 (24 July 2013)

samlg said:



			At the end of the day like most people are saying, it is how you raise the dog and your child and also the dogs parents. To say that someone has come accross labs and golden retrievers that are violent is fine but what upbringing have they had, were they abused when they were young etc, like any dog. I have a lab and she has the best temperment with everyone and is actually quite small. neither of her parents were big so she is a nice size which suits us. Everyone has a personal preference but i am a huge lab fan!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think anyone was knocking labs or GR, more trying to make the point that these breeds (and all others) do not come as standard as the laid back family dog everyone thinks they are. I have known both extremes and my uncle bred working labs and the wonderfully  behaved dogs were the ones whose owner put the work in. It might sound obvious but I have met some truly horrible labs and can completely blame the owners for not training them! 

Staffords "tend" to have a more human forgiving nature really bred in. It also works against them. What other breed would put up the abuse some of their owners dish out and still love people in general? Time and time again, I have seen a truly abused Stafford yet when they meet someone who is nice, they immediatley forgive and love again.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 July 2013)

I've had GSDs my whole life and was raised with them - 12 is the average age for them to pass away, that's not a young age for them to die, our eldest lived to 14 and that is considered unusual. The bigger the breed the shorter the lifespan is the general rule of thumb. You cannot compare them to a terrier or collie who could make it into late teens.


----------



## stencilface (24 July 2013)

CAYLA said:



			, we have young children at the rescue
		
Click to expand...

Poor children, are they up for adoption too? 

I'm hoping my GSD x Rottie is good with kids, will find out in 2.5 months I imagine!  He seems to be ok with ones he's met so far, licking their faces if presented with them and never showing any aggression, and as my second cousin (12 years old so not a baby!) found out, he will lick cream off her face if she deliberately puts it there for him to lick. Mines more at risk from accidental knocking over injuries as he's just so enthusiastic about everything


----------



## Copperpot (24 July 2013)

Stormox you obviously know nothing about bull breeds then staffy's in particular! I would highly recommend them with children.


----------



## Booboos (24 July 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Poor children, are they up for adoption too? 

Click to expand...

I bet you it's one of the BOGOF deals, if you rehome a dog she gives you a child for free!


----------



## CAYLA (24 July 2013)

Booboos said:



			I bet you it's one of the BOGOF deals, if you rehome a dog she gives you a child for free! 


Click to expand...

Ha ha, I doubt anyone would take the kids, we have tried mind.


----------



## meandmyself (24 July 2013)

My first dog (who I got as a pup for a first birthday present!) was a little cross breed. We called him Ben. He was an awesome dog- let us dress him up in clothes, played horses, jumped over things... was basically an awesome doggie friend for a toddler!


----------



## littlemisslauren (24 July 2013)

Border Terrier. My bitch is 3 now and is the most tolerant dog I have ever met when it comes to kids. She is brilliant with my tiny baby and my friends children (18months to 4years).


----------



## MagicMelon (24 July 2013)

Some people on here seem anti them but I would suggest a labradoodle (which apparently isn't a "breed" but hell its a type of dog you can get!).  Ours is fantastic with our 14 month old son.  We decided on her because everyone and everywhere said they were generally great with children.  She is a super dog, we got her as an older puppy because we figured a puppy would fit in best growing up beside our son.  We do agility with her too which really helps her focus and blow off steam, she's proving extremely easy to train and very clever


----------



## s4sugar (24 July 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			Some people on here seem anti them but I would suggest a labradoodle (which apparently isn't a "breed" but hell its a type of dog you can get!).  Ours is fantastic with our 14 month old son.  We decided on her because everyone and everywhere said they were generally great with children.  She is a super dog, we got her as an older puppy because we figured a puppy would fit in best growing up beside our son.  We do agility with her too which really helps her focus and blow off steam, she's proving extremely easy to train and very clever 

Click to expand...

I have seen some of these that are absolute horrors but that happens whenever people cash in on a fad whether pure breed or mutt. 

I would never recommend anyone support poor breeding practices. Either get a rescue dog, and breed rescues generally have the best asessment proceedures, or buy a well bred puppy from a responsible breeder - who won't be breeding crossbreeds.


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 July 2013)

Off topic here, but MagicMelon, I noticed on your post re clipping your labradoodle you say she is 7 months old, and here you say you are doing agility with her.  I really wouldn't do anything other than tunnels and control work with a pup of 7 months as she is a cross of breeds that can have hip and elbow problems.  Apologies if you are fully aware of this and I am preaching to the converted.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 July 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			Off topic here, but MagicMelon, I noticed on your post re clipping your labradoodle you say she is 7 months old, and here you say you are doing agility with her.  I really wouldn't do anything other than tunnels and control work with a pup of 7 months as she is a cross of breeds that can have hip and elbow problems.  Apologies if you are fully aware of this and I am preaching to the converted. 

Click to expand...

Ditto MurphysMinder, with apologies if you're aware of the risks. But I want to add that of the dog clubs that I know of in Sweden, all of them have a rule about that medium and large dogs are not allowed in Agility classes before 1 years of age, I think I've seen that some now allow small dogs to start Agility classes from 9 months of age, this is because they shouldn't train jumping before they have finished with the most of their growing. Most puppies/young dogs do a fair bit of jumping/bouncing around in their everyday life, and that is okay, but to add actually training jumping to that, can lead to too much wear and tear on not ready grown joints. So it isn't just young crossbreeds that shouldn't begin to train Agility too early, without it is all young dogs, but you should be especially careful when you have a breed or crossbreed where hip and/or elbow dysplasia is a known problem.


----------



## Marydoll (26 July 2013)

For the steriotyping folks out there, Our dogs of choice over the past 25 yrs have been Akitas, although not a dog for running around the park off the leash, very loyal faithful,dogs and great with family but  not a dog a child can take out unsupervised,although all our dogs were socialised, and trained  i never allowed any of our sons  friends in the same room with the dogs unsupervised, not because they were Akitas, i was worried about the friends not knowing how to behave around dogs, and wouldnt have taken a chance with my guys, or any children.
personally i think this should be the case for most dogs, any dog can take a nip if provoked, usually a bigger dog its a bigger nip and Akitas had terrible press for years. Our Akita bitch was a treasure, she was great with all children and we even thought about training her as a PAT dog.
Our son would fall asleep on the floor as a wee boy and the dog would cuddle into him and wrap around him, protecting him, sometimes licking his head, literally treating him as a pup, and this was a male Akita, they were inseperable. 
When we had 2 every night each dog took up sentry point outside our bedrooms, they truly watched over us
We're onto our 3rd Akita now but think my next dogs will be Borders as we're getting older and im not looking for a big dog now, i love there wee faces and hear theyre also good family dogs.


----------



## R.A.H (26 July 2013)

I would always have a springer spaniel. I have two at the moment one is 9 and other is 2. They are very energetic and very happy little dogs that love to be exercised, but once they are in the house they lay down in there beds or on the rug and just chill. I have two kids they are nearly 5 and nearly 3. They are fab with my kids. They will tolerate anything from my daughter pretending to be a vet and from the youngest accidently treading on their paws or being abit to rough.


----------



## weaselwords (27 July 2013)

Probably not a Weimaraner.  Mine mean well and are extremely good natured with my 11 and 15 year olds, but so big and overenthusiastic that they would knock any smaller children flying far too regularly for the kids to enjoy them.  They are a bit too much of a handful for my kids to just take down the park for a kick about with a football without me, as the kids would lose them off hunting within seconds and the dogs would run riot and steal from picnics (bitter experience).


----------



## ecrozier (28 July 2013)

If you like the look and (theoretical) traits of a labradoodle, can I advise that you look at the Portuguese Water Dog? I have a 6 month old PWD and he is amazing - gentle, trainable, calm but plenty active enough to play. Guaranteed non shedding and I know exactly what he will look like fully grown - several centuries of breeding to prove it. 
Having said that - although we are planning to have kids in the next few years, he will be my dog rather than a dog for kids. He was playing happily with my 2.5 year old goddaughter and her friend yesterday but at the end of the day he will be over knee height to an adult and 25+ kilos. So even an accidental step could push a little one over and a toddler wouldn't be able to hold him on a lead safely etc. 
If looking for something specifically for kids to be able to interact with and treat as their own, I personally would look at a pug, or a cavalier/cocker spaniel. They always seem lovely little dogs when I have met them, and are small enough for kids to be able to lead etc from fairly you ages. Or in fact we met an adorable affenpinscher yesterday in the park - not everyone's cup of tea to look at but what a sweet little chap he was!


----------



## Luci07 (28 July 2013)

weaselwords said:



			Probably not a Weimaraner.  Mine mean well and are extremely good natured with my 11 and 15 year olds, but so big and overenthusiastic that they would knock any smaller children flying far too regularly for the kids to enjoy them.  They are a bit too much of a handful for my kids to just take down the park for a kick about with a football without me, as the kids would lose them off hunting within seconds and the dogs would run riot and steal from picnics (bitter experience).
		
Click to expand...

?

Always liked this breed though!!!


----------



## Shysmum (28 July 2013)

Not read any of the replies - but a labrador, hands down.

Second choice would be a poodle - they are fab !


----------



## jenie (28 July 2013)

Staffys are amazing around children & are known for there fantastic temperament with kids . I had my son when my staff was 7  she loves him to peices . Fantastic dogs in the right hands .


----------



## Marydoll (29 July 2013)

jenie said:



			Staffys are amazing around children & are known for there fantastic temperament with kids . I had my son when my staff was 7  she loves him to peices . Fantastic dogs in the right hands .
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## stencilface (29 July 2013)

We had friends visit with their 4 month old baby yesterday, and it the first time since we've had our rescue that he's met a person that tiny.  He passed with flying colours, interested in the baby of course, but soon lay down and fell asleep, ignoring the baby when it started crying etc.  Makes me feel a bit better about an easy transition in ten weeks.  Obviously the parents were very protective and didn't want the dog near their kid (can't blame them, they'd be finding hairs for weeks!) and with ours we will let him get a better sniff, but all good so far, and didn't seem to have any desire to snag himself an early dinner


----------



## AengusOg (29 July 2013)

[/URL]

Our two boys with their lurcher and CKC spaniel.


----------



## cyberhorse (29 July 2013)

As others have said CKC are usually really good with kids. You need to be careful though as there are health problems so really do your research on the breeder to ensure there is no close breeding going on, or breeding from affected dogs. We ended up with a Cavapoo in the end and he is truely wonderful and gentle with kids. I'd avoid Collies or herding breeds with very small kids, being an experienced collie owner you are trying to train against a herding instinct with small people around which makes things more difficult. Also avoid sensitive breeds of dog, as they don't cope so well.

Whatever you choose try to get the puppy from a breeder with young children and a noisy household, even if you socialise well from 8weeks they are much better if they have been exposed from a very early age. When you bring the puppy home get a good book like the Gwen Bailey Perfect Puppy book and go to training classes with all the family - it is fun and teaches children how to behave around dogs not just the dog to behave around kids!


----------



## DressageCob (29 July 2013)

Definitely a Bernese Mountain dog if you are willing to take on a larger dog. Or, given that you've said springer-sizes how about a Keeshound? They're great with children, by reputation. Of course it depends on the upbringing etc. 

I've got a Lakeland terrier, who I've had since I was 12. He's a great little dog and has been properly trained, cared for and has been treated correctly. However, he can snap when pushed. This is a terrier trait and it's my belief that it is not something that can be overcome with training. We are talking a very very occasional snap here. But the same way that you'd say a collie is generally intelligent, a springer is generally energetic or a yorkie is generally yappy, I'd say certain terrier groups can be prone to snapping. 

Having said that, if I ever get another dog in the future, after my lovely Eddie I'd definitely get a lakeland again. He's awesome.


----------



## Chris Smith (4 August 2013)

I had a Golden Retriever growing up and she was the best around kids. I know you said not too big, but some Goldens don't get much above 50 pounds. They're number one on tons of "best dogs for kids" lists and I've never known anyone who had a bad experience (except for my gf's brother who was chased by one when he was a paper boy in the 80s and still has a complex about it to this day).


----------



## Bobster1234 (5 August 2013)

I would recommend a golden retriever i have lots off them and not one has ever hurt anyone


----------



## wildoat (6 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Thanks all, won't go for a Staffy,I personally not keen on them myself, I was looking at different pups today, can't believe the price of them  ponies are cheaper lol
		
Click to expand...

And that's the reason some people breed dogs.
Finding a responsible breeder who is breeding for type rather than profit isn't easy.
Finding a breeder who lets their puppies go to appropriate homes is also not easy.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 August 2013)

I'm becoming ever more surprised at those who would champion a particular breed of dog,  upon the experience of one,  or perhaps two individuals.  

EVERY BREED OF DOG WILL HAVE THOSE AMONGST ITS NUMBERS WHICH WILL FIT IN WITH A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT,  AND THOSE WHICH WONT!  Generally,  and everything else being equal,  as they say,  the owner input will be the deciding factor.

Alec.


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm becoming ever more surprised at those who would champion a particular breed of dog,  upon the experience of one,  or perhaps two individuals.  

EVERY BREED OF DOG WILL HAVE THOSE AMONGST ITS NUMBERS WHICH WILL FIT IN WITH A FAMILY ENVIRONMENT,  AND THOSE WHICH WONT!  Generally,  and everything else being equal,  as they say,  the owner input will be the deciding factor.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Any breed could be suitable but some are more likely to suit than others. 
I've lost count of the times I've had dogs here for breed rescues because they were perfectly normal but not like the one the ex owners based their choice on. People seem to think that all springers will be like the middle aged one that is walked for three hours a day by it's retired owner or that Basset hounds will be ok with ten minutes walk a day ( actually saw that on a puppy farm instruction sheet -along with half a coffee cups of puppy food twice a day at eight weeks!)
A well bred puppy from a responsible breeder won't get sold if that breeder thinks it won't fit in. Unfortunately too many puppies are produced by people in it for a quick sale.

Rescue dogs are variable and reasons may be genuine but many dogs are just dumped for convenience. For some reason Joe Public has the impression that all dogs in rescue have been abused -very few have, they may have had a degree of neglect but often they are in through changed family circumstances.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 August 2013)

helenalbert said:



			Definitely a Bernese Mountain dog if you are willing to take on a larger dog. Or, given that you've said springer-sizes how about a Keeshound? They're great with children, by reputation. Of course it depends on the upbringing etc.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on upbringing. This was my childhood dog and frankly, we never groomed him and he should have been brushed for a good hour several times a week. He was excellent with us but very noisy, they are guard dogs by nature.


----------

